# Tennisellenbogen



## htro (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. zwei Wochen heftige Probleme mit meinem Ellenbogen.
War auch schon beim Arzt, der meine Diagnose 'Tennisellenbogen' bestätigte und mir auch eine Cortison Spritze verabreichte. Dies auf mein Drängen hin, zu einer möglichst schnellen Heilung.

So und jetzt meine Frage an alle Trialer:

Wer von euch hatte ebenfalls die gleichen Probleme und wie lange hat es gedauert bis es wieder weg war.
Mein Arzt hat genmeint, ich solle 'reduziert' weiter Trialen, dies geht aber bei den momentanen Schmerzen so gut wie gar nicht.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das in der Vergangenheit leider regelmäßig gehabt. Der Heilungsprozess einer entzündeten Sehne ist meiner Erfahrung nach recht langwierig und wenn du es nicht vollständig auskurierst, kommt der Spaß ganz schnell wieder.

Meine Empfehlung: Viel Voltaren oder noch besser Enelbin Paste. Und dann vielleicht mal eine Bandage zulegen. Die komprimiert die Muskulatur und entlastet die Sehne:

http://www.ato-stendal.com/Iz_Katalog/UnterseitenK/Bandagen/bandami02.jpg

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htro (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Voltaren, ist klar, hab ich schon länger in Gebrauch.
Haben dir die Bandagen geholfen?
Ich hab mal einige im Ortopedieladen anprobiert, konnte mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass damit schnelle Hilfe möglich ist...


----------



## AleX_TriaL (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe vor allem deshalb zu so einer Bandage gegriffen, weil es bei mir wie gesagt immer mal wieder zur Entzündung der Sehne kam.

Wunder kannst du natürlich nicht erwarten, aber es hilft. Wie gesagt, die Sehne wird etwas entlastet und es tut nicht mehr ganz so weh. Seit dem ich die Bandage immer zum Fahren trage, kam die Entzündung zumindest nicht wieder. Ich würd's auskurieren lassen und die Bandage zur Prävention tragen.

Nebenbei, Calcium als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel kann auch helfen.

Gruß


----------



## LauraPalmer (17. Dezember 2009)

Hatte auch einen Tennisarm; konnte nicht mal mehr ein Glas Wasser (ok Bier) hochheben; Cortison, ruhigstellen - alles keinen Erfolg; Arzt: "hilft nur noch operieren"

dann zufällig auf diese hp gestoßen: klick

hab dann den ganzen Tag diese Übungen gemacht (also wirklich ein paar Stunden am Tag) und konnte nach drei Tagen wieder trialen und war nach 3 Wochen schmerzfrei.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (17. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mal ein anderer Ansatz, muss ich mir merken und gegebenfalls ausprobieren.


----------



## htro (17. Dezember 2009)

@ wimmeretz:

Danke für deinen Tip
Werde das mit dem Dehnen sofort ausprobieren.

Wenn's besser wird, meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## CAPITO (17. Dezember 2009)

Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch. 
Nach vier Wochen mit Bandage und 3x täglich Voltaren Salbe, wars vorbei.


----------



## 221pr`v (18. Dezember 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hatte das auch,der ist aber auch schon über 30  und der hat ebenfalls Dehnübungen etc. gezeigt bekommen und hat diese dann täglich gemacht. Nach 1-2 Monaten ging es ihm dann schon deutlich besser.


----------



## jan_hl (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit eine Art Tennisarm bzw. Ellbogen- und Handgelenksprobleme vom Badmintonspielen (falsche Schlaegerhaltung). Was mir unter anderem sehr geholfen hat:
Maus gegen Trackball tauschen!

Mit dem Trackball hab ich nie Probleme, aber selbst heute, nach knapp 4 Jahren kommen die Schmerzen wieder wenn ich eine Maus laenger als 1 oder 2 Stunden benutze.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2010)

anscheinend habe ich nun auch sowas in der art. muss morgen mal zum sportarzt.

schon seit einigen woche is mir aufgefallen dass ich in beiden ellenbogen auf der innenseite ein leichten "ziehen" gespürt habe. dachte es läge an der kälte und habs ignoriert, aber heute wars so schlimm, dass ich nicht mehr fahren konnte, weil ich weder am lenker ziehen noch aufm hinterrad stehen konnte. ganz komisch und total ätzend. oh man. und das obwohl ich in letzter zeit eh rel. wenig fahre und mal ne ruhige kugel schiebe. mal abwarten. hoffe es wird besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (3. Januar 2010)

@trialsmax: komischerweise tauchen so sachen manchmal genau dann auf wenn man weniger macht. Ich hatte vor kurzem so eine art sehnenscheidenentzündung. und das nach 3 wochen ferien, in denen ich also nichts gemacht habe!
Mit den ellbogen hab ich auch irgendein komisches problem seit einiger zeit. aber bei mir ist's auf der unterseite (musikantenknochen oder so).


----------



## htro (3. Januar 2010)

Trialsmax, mein Beileid...

Bei mir sieht's inzwischen so aus:

Ich mache jeden Tag die Dehnübungen aus obiger Homepage und hänge mich an unserer Treppe. Nach jetzt fast 4 Wochen ist's nur etwas besser geworden. Trotzdem versuche ich 2-3 mal die Woche zu fahren. Anfangs konnt' ich das echt vergessen und musste nach 15 Minuten wieder aufhören. Zwischenzeitlich kann ich jedoch wieder 1,5 h fahren. Am Tag nach dem Training habe ich jedoch deutlich mehr Schmerzen. Was mir beim letzten Training auffiel ist, dass der Schmerz während des Trainings am Anfang am stärksten war. Dann ging's ne Weile recht gut, gegen Ende dann wieder mehr.
Ich denke jedoch, dass das Ganze nicht bei jedem gleich ist. Hoffe für dich, dass es dich nicht so schlimm erwischt hat.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2010)

Es kommt halt drauf an, ob das eine muskuläre sache ist oder ein überlastung der sehne/n.

Wenn du ne überlastete sehne hast, helfen dir kaum dehnungsübungen oder sowas.
Da würd ich mal in die physiotherapie gehen und versuchen behandlung + utraschall und eis- oder wärmebehandlung zu bekommen.

Ich hatte wären meiner reha für die schulter ne art überlastung der sehne. Ursachen dafür war, zu einen die andauerne schutzhaltung und zum anderen das ganze training.

Geholfen wurde mir mit physiotherapie genau an und um die sehne herrum und dann gab es ultraschall + eis.
Nach ner knappen woche konnte ich das training wieder voll durchziehen.

Vom früheren leistungssport, kann ich sagen, das voltaren tabletten richtig gut sind. Das hilft auch mal wärend des wettkampfes wenn was im rücken krum ist 

Wenn das bloß ne muskelverhärtung ist, ruhe + wärme + massage/dehnen. Evtl. finalgon drauf zur nacht.
Aber mit dem finalgon vorsichtig sein, das fängt erst 30min später an warm/heiss zu werden, aber das extra starke wurde ja wohl vom markt genommen.
Da hat ne erbsengroße menge gereicht um die ganze Wade zum brennen zubringen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2010)

ich werde morgen früh erstmal n termin beim arzt machen. mal schauen was der sagt.
bei mir is das echt merkwürdig. habe momentan null schmerzen und merke nichts davon, es kommt est nach ca. 30min training, dann geht es los, und heute wurde es echt schlimm. jedoch war der schmerz an sich erträglich, was wirklich störed war, dass die kraft in den armen verloren ging und fast eine art taubheit/ unsicherheit eingestellt hat.

bin mal gespannt was onkel doc sagt.

halte euch aufm laufenden.

LG Max


----------



## echo trailer (6. Januar 2010)

SO, nun auch noch mal meine Erfahrungen.
Ich hatte auch schon mal ein Problem mit dem rechten Ellenbogen. Ich bin dann halt auch irgendwann zum Arzt und habe dann eine Bandage bekommen. Die war allerdings nicht so wirklich geil. Beim trialen hats´ dann so richitg verdammt weh getan, dass mir die Konzentration schon voll schwer viel!!!
Weil mir dann nach und nach irgendwie immer mehr Sachen ein bisschen weh getan haben, habe ich dann mal damit angefangen, mich vorm Trainig ordentlich zu dehnen und aufzuwärmen. Eben auch den Ellenbogen strecken!
Von da an tat eigentlich nichts mehr weh, außer ich hab ich mich gemauelt!


----------



## nollak (6. Januar 2010)

Also Tennisarm hatte ich im Mai letzten Jahres beim Klettern bekommen, als ich quasi in den linken Arm reingefallen bin. Dieser ist aber auch immer etwas schwächer gewesen da ich eine OP und langes Ruhigstellen des Arms irgendwie nie wieder aufgeholt habe.

Nachdem ich dann beim Orthopäden war und die Diagnose feststand hab ich eine Bandage bekommen und langsam wieder angefangen.
Geholfen haben mir auf jeden Fall die hier schon genannten Dehnübungen aber vor allem das aufbauen der Muskulatur im Unterarm bringt viel damit nicht wieder eine Überlastung auftritt. Dafür kann ich nen Gyrotwister nur sehr empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Januar 2010)

naja, meine arme sind so dick genug, an der muskulatur liegt es nicht, die ist sogar eher hinderlich beim trialen, wegen dem gewicht und so.

zum thema dehnen: dehnen vor schnellkräftigen bewegungen ist schädlich. lieber andere warm-up übungen machen.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> naja, meine arme sind so dick genug, an der muskulatur liegt es nicht, die ist sogar eher hinderlich beim trialen, wegen dem gewicht und so.
> 
> zum thema dehnen: *dehnen vor schnellkräftigen bewegungen ist schädlich. *lieber andere warm-up übungen machen.


Machen wir aus dem "schädlich" mal ein, "nicht leistungsfördernt".

Sprint ist ja auch ziemlich schnellkräftig,...
ich hab mich immer ganz normal warm gemacht: Einlaufen, dehnung, Lauf ABC.

Wenns zum wettkampf ging, hat man sich davor nicht sooo sehr gedehnt aber schon.

Für schnellkraft/kräftige sachen ists ganz gut wenn die muskeln leicht unter spannung stehen.
Aber lieber etwas weniger spannung und das gefühl von beweglichkeit in den beinen, als gefahr zulaufen sich ne zerrung einzufangen.

Warm up sollte idealer weise aus erwärmung, dehnung und gelenkmobilisation bestehen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Januar 2010)

bestreitet ja auch niemand, dass ein gutes warm-up absolut wichtig ist, aber fakt ist nun mal, dass das klassische strechen vor schnellkräftigen bewegung schädlcih für die muskulatur ist, auch wenn das die wenigstens wissen, ich wusste das bis vor kurzem auch nicht, war selbst etwas geschockt und habe nach der vorlesung noch mal explizit nachgefragt und mir das ganze bestätigen lassen. 
man lernt einige intressante sachen bei sportstudium. unter anderem auch, dass man alles kritisch betrachten soll, somit kann die aussage oben auch völliger blödsinn sein.


----------



## locdog (6. Januar 2010)

interesant....was ist daran so schadlich, sprich stratchings vor schnellkraft ubungen ?
aus eigener erfahrung weis ich das dehnen bei mir immer geholfen hat was weiten und hohen angeht wen das aber doch nicht so gut ist wahre das schon zu wissen


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> interesant....was ist daran so schadlich, sprich stratchings vor schnellkraft ubungen ?
> aus eigener erfahrung weis ich das dehnen bei mir immer geholfen hat was weiten und hohen angeht wen das aber doch nicht so gut ist wahre das schon zu wissen


jo, schließe mich der frage an.

So wie ichs da gelegt hab, hab ich das im sporttheorie gelernt und auch beim training von praktisch allen trainern gehört.


----------



## nollak (7. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Stretching vor einer Schnellkraftbelastung mag ja soweit ganz richtig sein. Bei den Übungen gegen den Tennisarm geht es aber mehr darum diese über den Tag verteilt durchzuführen und nicht direkt vor der Belastung. Direkt davor dürfte es vermutlich nicht allzu viel bringen da die Sehne ja dann durchs Dehnen wieder beansprucht wird.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Januar 2010)

woran das liegt, hab ich mir zwar auch erklären lassen, aber wieder vergessen.
dehnt, oder lasst es bleiben, ob es nun schädlich ist, was bringt oder nicht, weiß ich auch nicht genau, bin noch kein sportwissenschaftler, sondern hab grad erst angefangen.

ich hab das mit dem dehnen auch so gelernt, von allen möglichen trainern (hab früher auch LA gemacht) und habs im sport LK in der schule so gelernt, aber vor weihnachten hat das ein prof von mir mal so nebenbei erwähnt, woraufhin ich ihn nach der vorlesung angesprochen habe und mir es erklären lassen habe.


----------



## jan_hl (7. Januar 2010)

Ein relativ aktueller (November 2008) Artikel zum Thema dehnen:

The New York Times: *Stretching: The Truth*
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/02/sports/playmagazine/112pewarm.html?_r=3&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

"The old presumption that holding a stretch for 20 to 30 seconds â known as static stretching â primes muscles for a workout is dead wrong. It actually weakens them"

Und eine ausfÃ¼hrliche Diskussion zu dem Artikel auf reddit.com:
http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/7bjwf/so_it_turns_out_that_stretching_before_a_workout/

"The article never says that stretching is bad, but rather that *static* stretching is bad. Stretching while moving is still good."


-----------


Ein sehr aktuellerer Artikel der NYT (Nov 2009):
Phys Ed: How Necessary Is Stretching?
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/...y-is-stretching/?scp=1-b&sq=stretching&st=nyt

(Am ende des Artikels gibt's noch ne ausfÃ¼hrliche Diskussion mit 160 Kommentaren)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Januar 2010)

ah, super artikel, danke. hab auch gerade gegoogeld, aber nix gefunden. 
 und die übeungen da, find ich super. probier ich mal aus bei gelegenheit.


----------



## jan_hl (7. Januar 2010)

Les meinen Beitrag nochmal, ich hab da einen zweiten Artikel reineditiert während du geantwortet hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Januar 2010)

immer noch super artikel....;-)

naja war gerade beim arzt, habe definitiv keinen tennisellenbogen, sondern wenn überhuapt ne überlastung, vielleicht entzündung. werde anfang nächster woche mal wieder belasten und mit glück is das ding gegessen.

man darf hoffen.


----------

